Ask HN: What's the best decision you have made in your career/workplace? - gamechangr
======
blastbeat
Finding a mentor. Learning the craft from somebody, who started developing
with Fortran and served 40 years in the trenches since then, is weight in gold
for me.

------
chrisbennet
Going independent. I work on a variety of projects, work a lot less hours and
make twice as much.

------
ferros
Choose something to be good at at, and focus on being the best at it.

~~~
funcstraded
what would you suggest to a developer that loves to be free to create entire
applications? right now I enjoy being a fullstack, meaning I design my
database models, my backend layer and my frontend, but I feel that I have a
lack of specialization...

